# Projectors and Projections: Please Help!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Haunters! I need some help for my 2015 yard haunt. As you may have already read in prior thread I started, I am revamping my whole look this year, my house is going to be the old mortuary and the whole front yard is a graveyard....a BIG graveyard. The front porch is going to be covered with hanging, glowing ghosts of all shapes and sizes. I am using some of the props that I have displayed for years, but there are many, many new ghosts to make, and lots of tombstones to create. Here's where I run into problems. I need to draw from my fellow forum member's experiences so I can go with the best plan for my haunt. I want to incorporate projections in my yard haunt this year. I have one Epson projector that a forum friend found for me on Craig's List and bought on my behalf. It's a really nice projector and I have a DVD player for it, so I have one projector for a singing pumpkin display near the trick or treat candy table. But I also want to have a projector for Mr. Chicken's wonderful tombstone projection on one of the tombstones in my graveyard. I just bought the projection last week, and I am super excited about it. I think that will really wow and impress people when they come to my yard, it's such a great projection. (So I need a projector/dvd player for that projection) Also I'd love to project flying ghosts or a flying ghost projection in the graveyard, a little further back so that people can't really get close to it, but only view from a distance of 5 or 6 yards. (I'll need a projector/dvd player for that as well, and also come kind of screen to play it on....what is scrim?) Since I am new to the whole projection thing, do I have to use a projector and DVD player for every projection? (Is there an easier solution?) I'd like to hear from you guys the things you've tried and had success with, your suggestions, what to use for a projection screen, etc. I just need some feedback as to which direction I should go. Thanks so much for any advice you can give me.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with projectors, but if your flying ghosts don't need to look hyper-real, or can have a simple shape, you might want to check out a Gobo lighting kit for those. They can twirl, rotate, change colors, all in the shape of whatever you like. See the link for some simplistic ghost gobos, but with some imagination you could really come up with an ethereal shape to project this way. GOBO

Kinda cool video here.

Buying a new projector can be costly depending on how you go.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scrim is a piece of gauze or other lightweight cloth that looks opaque until it's lit from behind. We bought a white sheet and put it on a PVC pipe frame for use when projecting our AtmosFearFX videos in one of our windows for Halloween. I've seen it used in mausoleums in some folks' yard displays, with the projector placed inside the structure.

I like Sawtooth Jack's suggestion about the GOBO lights. You could project ghosts directly onto the front of your house - no scrim or projector involved


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Sawtooth and Roxy, I appreciate the feedback. Here is my dilemma. I really need the front porch to be dark, dark, DARK because all the ghosts will be RIT-soaked and there will be one or two big black light fixtures to bathe the whole porch in black light. (that is my big expenditure for the year, and I bought one of the fixtures on the Black Friday sale last year) So I have to keep the "lighted" features away from the porch. I have never seen the GOBO, but it looks interesting. Is it possible to put up a piece of scrim to the right of my porch, or even on the rear courtyard wall to project a ghost on? Do you project the ghost onto the scrim, or behind it? (like I said, this is my first year playing with projections) I was thinking have the ghost projection on the far right side so it won't light up the front porch at all. I'd really love it if the ghost could move....like he was coming out of the graveyard, flying around. 
In this general area.








I guess the scrim can be hung in the Crepe Myrtle tree and have the projector trained on that? 








So the ghost porch lit up and the projected ghost to the right, what do you think? I'm not buying new projectors, (too expensive) going for Craig's List finds....but if there is a cheaper alternative than projectors, I'm all for that. Thanks again guys.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at the "Tips & Tricks" section on the AtmosFEARFX web site. Tip #2 for projecting "holographic" images would fit your situation nicely. Just scroll down the page after clicking on this link:

http://atmosfx.com/tips-tricks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at the "Tips & Tricks" section on the AtmosFEARFX web site. Tip #2 for projecting "holographic" images would fit your situation nicely. Just scroll down the page after clicking on this link:
> 
> http://atmosfx.com/tips-tricks


:jol:You, my dear, ROCK!!! Thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link 
Very informative!



RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at the "Tips & Tricks" section on the AtmosFEARFX web site. Tip #2 for projecting "holographic" images would fit your situation nicely. Just scroll down the page after clicking on this link:
> 
> http://atmosfx.com/tips-tricks


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at the "Tips & Tricks" section on the AtmosFEARFX web site. Tip #2 for projecting "holographic" images would fit your situation nicely. Just scroll down the page after clicking on this link:
> 
> http://atmosfx.com/tips-tricks


Cool tips!! I'm going to use some of them next year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Jana.....AKA P5:jol:
I'm gonna try and get you that third projector tomorrow.
I't won't be $35 bucks like the last one, but still a good price!
Can you say addicted to projections? 
Admitting it is the first step :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Robert (aka Bobzilla) I know, I know...you are the projection whisperer....ha, ha. Me? Addicted to projections? Uhm....yes, yes I am. I started off with a pumpkin projection I received from Robert as a gift...then I bought Mr. Chicken's tombstone projection. And then I bought some downloads from Atmosfx and they are kind of incredible! I also bought some from Spectral Illusions....Now I am kind of hooked. Robert has told me how wonderful projections are for the last couple of years.... I admit it, I'm stubborn...it took me this long to give in and admit he is right. (you know, it doesn't even bother me having to admit that he's right all the time now) When you're right, you're right. Right?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i bought one of these cheapo projectors from china, no dvd player needed is really the only upside as the quality isn't top notch.

it worked well for a talking cauldron as it was a small video image close to the prop.
it doesn't compare to a 'real' projector but it's so small you can hide them easily,
and cheap enough you wont flip yo lid if it gets damaged.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HD-1080P-LCD...780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d5090fd14


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's the new projector I picked up yesterday.
It only has 136 bulb hours on it! 
I tested it last night, and it's bright as heck :jol:
2000 lumens 
Sending it out today P5er 
It's a peach of a projector.
Looks brand new 
http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-1201mp-dlp-projector/specs/


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

same one on ebay atm, bid or buy it now for $49 usd/used

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-1201MP...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c525a6793


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty good deal, but the bulb hours were not listed.
I'd rather check projectors out in person personally.
Thanks for posting this.



BillyVanpire said:


> same one on ebay atm, bid or buy it now for $49 usd/used
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-1201MP...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c525a6793


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Third projector just arrived from Sunny California via Bobzilla! Yay!  I've mastered burning DVD's and I'm ready to play with projections and tombstones this weekend. It's suppose to rain all weekend so it's a good "indoor" activity to keep me busy and out of trouble.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

It's actually raining here......::lolkin:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

something you might consider with large projectors is 'projection mapping'
you could put multiple videos in the same screen and have them all project at the same time.

here's one diy how to method






here's what it looks like






a handy link to have, help, tools etc http://projection-mapping.org/category/tools/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yikes! :lolkin::tonguekin::rolleyekin::eekin:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/InFocus-LP70.htm


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is really cool! I am doing more the "singing pumpkin" projection and isolated ghosts throughout the graveyard. The whole house projections are very cool though. Maybe in future years. *THIS JUST IN!*.....Bobzilla found projector #4 for me!!! WHAT?!(I think I have an addiction problem.....)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Ya think? :googly::lolkin::tonguekin:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is really cool! I am doing more the "singing pumpkin" projection and isolated ghosts throughout the graveyard. The whole house projections are very cool though. Maybe in future years. *THIS JUST IN!*.....Bobzilla found projector #4 for me!!! WHAT?!(I think I have an addiction problem.....)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might also consider using the same trick Disney uses for the stream of ghosts flying up from the graveyard. A mirrored ball or cylinder and a gobo projection of a ghost or ghosts projected on some scrim material can do wonders. No exotic projector required, no video, etc.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

fontgeek said:


> You might also consider using the same trick Disney uses for the stream of ghosts flying up from the graveyard. A mirrored ball or cylinder and a gobo projection of a ghost or ghosts projected on some scrim material can do wonders. No exotic projector required, no video, etc.


:jol:Hhhhmmmmm......I do need a stream of ghosts........


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> Ya think? :googly:


:jol:Yes, yes I do....but you are the enabler.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hhhhmmmmm......I do need a stream of ghosts........


http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/eld/5002378528.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/eld/5002378528.html


:jol:See???? Enabler.....


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Pumpkin5, I'm also doing projections for the first time this year. I bought 2 projectors and used dvd players. I plan to run the Jack o' Lantern Jamboree outside where the kids get their treats and the AtmosFear FX Ghostly Apparitions dvd in a window. I also bought the Bone Chillers dvd but I don't know if I will use it this year. I'd like to project it on a scrim behind my cemetery, but I may wait and add that next year. Either way I'm really looking forward to seeing people's reactions to the projections, I think it will add a whole new dimension to our yard haunt. I bought these in January and can't wait until October.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

drevilstein said:


> Pumpkin5, I'm also doing projections for the first time this year. I bought 2 projectors and used dvd players. I plan to run the Jack o' Lantern Jamboree outside where the kids get their treats and the AtmosFear FX Ghostly Apparitions dvd in a window. I also bought the Bone Chillers dvd but I don't know if I will use it this year. I'd like to project it on a scrim behind my cemetery, but I may wait and add that next year. Either way I'm really looking forward to seeing people's reactions to the projections, I think it will add a whole new dimension to our yard haunt. I bought these in January and can't wait until October.


:jol:^Sounds great Dr. E, I bet your haunt is going to be fantastic! I'm like you in that I think people are going to be blown away by the projections. I am using used projectors found on Craigslist, and DVD players I bought from Crutchfield. So I guess I am going sort of 'old school' since I am burning the downloads to DVDs and then playing those DVDs on the DVD players. I am praying for good weather because my ghost projections are going to be outside in the graveyard projected onto scrim. I'm learning as I go this year, and I do appreciate all the feedback and info that other members have shared. I can't wait to see everyone's projection haunts this year. Yay!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

What are you using for the scrim?


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*projector idea*

Hey P5,
Read your posts and wanted to let you know about a projector I bought only about a month ago from amazon. It was a (Tronfy TP-740 HD 1080P Home Private Cinema Theater Multi-Media LED Projector 800 x 480) Up to 2400Lumens. Only $215. Pretty cheap for a projector. Works great and really bright pics. Just a little larger than your normal sized projector though. I looked just now, but they are currently unavailable, of course. Wouldn't hurt to check now and again, or even check some other sites, to see if you can find it. I'm going to try to do some projection out in my yard haunt this year as well. Already have one in the house window.

Happy Haunting,
KStone :coolkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

drevilstein said:


> What are you using for the scrim?


:jol: It's fabric that is actually called Scrim and it primarily used in the theatre industry. I found it here.
https://www.onlinefabricstore.net/white-cotton-scrim-fabric-.htm
I bought 10 yards of the white and 10 yards of the natural.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

KStone said:


> Hey P5,
> Read your posts and wanted to let you know about a projector I bought only about a month ago from amazon. It was a (Tronfy TP-740 HD 1080P Home Private Cinema Theater Multi-Media LED Projector 800 x 480) Up to 2400Lumens. Only $215. Pretty cheap for a projector. Works great and really bright pics. Just a little larger than your normal sized projector though. I looked just now, but they are currently unavailable, of course. Wouldn't hurt to check now and again, or even check some other sites, to see if you can find it. I'm going to try to do some projection out in my yard haunt this year as well. Already have one in the house window.
> 
> Happy Haunting,
> KStone :coolkin:


:jol: Thank you....I am up to 4 used projectors from an Epson, to a Dell, to a Hitachi and a InFocus projector. The first three are ridiculously bright and in such good shape. Really low bulb hours, like from 36 hours to the most at around 300. Bobzilla found them all for me...he is like a projector whisperer, or something.

P.S. He got crazy good deals for me too....he is such a good "talker-downer", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

So if I ever need to get someone off a ledge, I know where to go....lol!! Your haunt is gonna rock with all the video creations!! Eventually I believe I'll do the window effects, but haven't found any cheap projectors. (Plus I have too many projects going on as it is!! Lol):googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Put the projector down, and step away from the ledge :lolkin::biggrinkin:



howlin mad jack said:


> So if I ever need to get someone off a ledge, I know where to go....lol!! Your haunt is gonna rock with all the video creations!! Eventually I believe I'll do the window effects, but haven't found any cheap projectors. (Plus I have too many projects going on as it is!! Lol):googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Next you'll be getting into projection mapping and covering your whole house with projections. Can't wait to see the pics of your house this year.


----------

